# You've Got To Admit This Guy's Talented....



## halfatruck (Apr 24, 2016)

He's had different 'creations' on ebay at various times.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272221682893


----------



## spoker (Apr 24, 2016)

looks better than the stock ones,reminds me of the tank conversion one


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## mrg (Apr 24, 2016)

Is it just me or is that thing kinda hideous.


----------



## spoker (Apr 25, 2016)

must just b u thebike is outstanding


----------



## bricycle (Apr 25, 2016)

pretty kool....


----------



## Mybluevw (Apr 25, 2016)

Cool bike, lots of clever fab work using old stuff as a starting point.
I thought for a minute that he had engineered a sweet front suspension setup but it looks strictly ornamental


----------



## spoker (Apr 25, 2016)

just noticed the little red tail lites,nice detail


----------



## catfish (Apr 26, 2016)

He does make some cool bikes.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 26, 2016)

I think it's really kool!!! I wouldn't want to spend $3,500, but if it was more affordable to me, I'd buy it.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 26, 2016)

He does a very good job.


----------



## locomotion (Apr 30, 2016)

beautiful


----------

